# Wearing face masks and spectacles



## Bob from Scotland (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi there,

I have recently joined the forum and I am looking forward to learn from others who have far more experience in routing than I have. 

I have a particular query and I would be grateful for any advice on the issue. I wear spectacles constantly and I especially need them for doing any intricate woodwork. However, I have found that my glasses steam up almost instantly when I put on a face mask to protect my lungs when I am working with MDF. I have installed a dust extraction facility and I have given up the idea of wearing a mask because of this problem. It means, however, that I am reluctant to use MDF or any other product which contains harmful chemicals. Even with the dust extractor, the workshop becomes very dusty and I am afraid that I am doing damage to my lungs by not wearing a mask. 

Am I the only person who has this problem? Is it because of the high levels of humidity in Scotland - especially the west coast where we have high levels of rainfall?


----------



## cellophane (Dec 30, 2011)

It is from the moisture in your exhalation heading up the gap between your mask and face and straight onto your glasses. 

You can put an anti-fog coating on your specs or fiddle with your mask to get a better seal. I've also seen people cover their mouth with the mask and breath only through their mouth. not 100% perfect but it does eliminate condensation.


----------



## Bob from Scotland (Jul 8, 2010)

Many thanks for the prompt advice. I will try out your suggestions


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Robert. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

The next time you are purchasing masks, look for ones that have an exhaust port in the middle. I too have issues with glasses fogging up and these masks don't cause the glasses to fog. Or, spend a bit more and get a solid mask that has replaceable cartridges that exhaust to each side.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I too have that problem, I have found some safety glasses (plastic type) with bi focals and these do not seem to fog up as bad ...Good Luck


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the 3M mask that exits in the center and has a good seal all the way around, my glasses never fog the mask is available on Amazon Amazon.com: 3M R6211 Low-Maintenance Half-Mask Organic Vapor, P95 Respirator Assembly, Medium: Dean Martin: Home Improvement for under 30.00. I would also suggest a whole room filter system. You can purchase one or build one if you can get a hepa filter with blower. I use a Jet 1000B it circulated the air in the shop every 10-15 min.Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement I picked mine up for about 265.00 new, but have seen them on Craig's list much cheeper.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/triton-manuals/27448-triton-pra001-respirator.html#post228924

I've had good luck with the Triton Powered Respirator. Our hot humid summers were constantly causing me to not wear the dust masks because of fogging.

I did have luck with the kimberly clark duckbill dust masks, but the Triton is the ultimate cure for fogging lenses. 

I don't know if they are stil available, but there are several other versions from Trend and other companies that do basically the same thing.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I use a Scott Respirator. I have emphysema and wear glasses also and the mask works well for me. No steam either.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Bob from Scotland said:


> Am I the only person who has this problem?


No.



> Is it because of the high levels of humidity in Scotland - especially the west coast where we have high levels of rainfall?


1) Masks with the piece of metal which crimps around the top of your nose for a tighter fit work better.

2) My paint respirator with the cartridges hanging off the side seems immune to the problem and is definitely less stuffy to breathe through.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there, yes same problem,
eventually found vitrex half mask from screwfix approx £34.00 and approx £6.00 for 2 pair new filters. No misting at all as others have said, is an exhaust port in the middle, works really well. You do however have to renew the filters regularly or you get skin issues where the mask touches skin, ie dry skin.
cheers


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

This is the one I mentioned with the exhaust port in it. This particular one is a womens(??) Didn't realize there was a difference, but you get the idea. As others have mentioned, there are a LOT of different masks available. You only get one pair of lungs, so buy the best you can afford.

Dust Mask


----------



## Bob from Scotland (Jul 8, 2010)

BrianS said:


> Hi Robert. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> The next time you are purchasing masks, look for ones that have an exhaust port in the middle. I too have issues with glasses fogging up and these masks don't cause the glasses to fog. Or, spend a bit more and get a solid mask that has replaceable cartridges that exhaust to each side.


Many thanks. I tried another mask yesterday and it was a lot more successful.


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

Harbor Freight has a wire mesh face shield that works well for us. Cheap too.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

The only true solution to spectacles and dust is to go for a full-face air helmet such as those sold by 3M. I've used these in work environments and they are excellent. The problem is the extremely high cost (circa £600). Trend do make a lower cost unit, called an AirShield which also works well, although at street pries of £170 or so they still aren't cheap. For full-face beardies these are the only true solution..... 

Those are obviously the best solutions at the top of the market, however on a more basic level I find that using a basic dust mask which has a "bladder-type" exhaust valve, like these, works well. I'd also recommend connecting your router to a vacuum cleaner when routing MDF as this considerably reduces the quantity of dust in the air. If "steaming-up" of your glasses is still a problem you can always wash the lenses in a solution of washing-up liquid. I find this helps reduce fogging, especially on cold or humid days

Regards

Phil
(another spectacle wearer)


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

I have actually found disposable medical masks work OK for me. They seal up around the nose properly and all the moist air from breathing comes out the bottom.

Darryl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rain-X®: Anti-Fog Wipes with Glass Cleaner—For unexpected fogging on the go

From most auto parts stores..

===


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

cellophane said:


> It is from the moisture in your exhalation heading up the gap between your mask and face and straight onto your glasses.
> 
> You can put an anti-fog coating on your specs or fiddle with your mask to get a better seal. I've also seen people cover their mouth with the mask and breath only through their mouth. not 100% perfect but it does eliminate condensation.


I find placing a clothes, washing peg on the end of the nose helps too


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Bob from Scotland said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum and I am looking forward to learn from others who have far more experience in routing than I have.
> 
> ...


Seriously now folks, my little clothes peg on nose joke aside.
I use 3M 9928 face masks. I wear a set of wrap around protective eye glasses. I don't wear actual vision glasses. My protective ones are not very wide, so don't think could wear proper glasses inside them. 

That said, I have a couple of general use ones, look a bit like old fashioned welding gogs, but all plastic, think can still get this style, I think they would let you wear eye glasses inside them,check to see their impact, shatter rating.
I use a couple of drops of dishwasher liquid rubbed on the inside of the lenses, let it dry. Then rub off with a cloth, works a treat,prevents any misting up for several hours.
Very cost effective too. You want to check any mask you use will filter out the dust 100%.The other post about surgical masks venting moist air from the bottom of the mask, not heard that before, will look into that more.
T-a-k-e C-a-r-e.
Pete.


----------



## Martinsbootfair (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Bob, I have a Trend full face item which I have tried and it doesn't steam up my glasses. I don't do a lot with MDF and have been guilty of never using a mask at all when I do the odd cut but it is always safer if you do.
Regards Martin


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Bob from Scotland said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum and I am looking forward to learn from others who have far more experience in routing than I have.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Here is a picture of the other goggles I mentioned. You might be able to wear your glasses under them.
Cheers.


----------



## Bob from Scotland (Jul 8, 2010)

Many thanks to all who have replied to my question. I have found the advice very helpful and I seem to have solved the problem.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the Trend Air shield Pro and am happy with it, I haven't had any problems with my glasses fogging with it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Wear glasses also. I had the same problem until I bought the Dust Bee Gone mask. More expensive but washable. No problem once I got it.

Steve


----------



## BarkityBark (Jun 25, 2014)

I have tried the 3M masks and the problem with wearing glasses (eyewear) is that the nose bridge area of these masks extends too high and I cannot wear my glasses. Does anyone else have any alternative masks in mind which may be a little lower profile on the nose area? I need a mask with activated charcoal for petro-chemical fume protection.


----------

